# I think I know...but am I right? Mbuna African



## steamboat (Jan 3, 2005)

I have a few pictures to compare to the one picture I found in the profiles section.




























Compared to this profile. Melanochromis Simulans

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=769

Am I right? If I'm wrong does anyone have an idea of what he may be?


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

or M. johanni


----------



## steamboat (Jan 3, 2005)

exasperatus2002 said:


> or M. johanni


I don't know how well you can tell, but this guy has alot more black then most johannis. There is a johanni in the first picture, but of course that is a juvenile but the striping seems to be backwards of a johanni.


----------



## steamboat (Jan 3, 2005)

You also cannot see that his fins are not blue, they are yellow


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Melanochromis chipokae ...


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

chipokae


----------



## steamboat (Jan 3, 2005)

CICHLUDED said:


> Melanochromis chipokae ...


Don't know how I missed that profile, it really fits perfectly. I must have just seen the first picture and dismissed it because of how blue it was. The third picture is a dead ringer for my guy. But only one of those pictures is even close so it makes me a little weary.


----------

